# NGD: 4 months, but finally got her. damn she fine.



## teamSKDM (Oct 6, 2012)

So, Around 4 months ago, i traded tones my efinished rg7620 for a normal typical ibby rga121ntf j craft prestige. As soon as i got it i began work on on it. which you can see here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/203405-ibanez-rga121-prestige-makeover-better-than-new.html


initially i was gonna tiger the pickup covers and clear coat over the natural wood. instead i burnt em, and got a whole new finish in sparkly pearlescent white. swag and or yolo. got it all professionally set up for drop b, and she plays amazingly. tung oiled the neck and its so fast its not even funny.

it was really muggy out, but decided to do it anyways.













http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/teamSKDM/DSC_0233.jpg


































And heres some better pics of the finish, since the muggy weather really wasnt good for showing off in the previous pics.


























Definitely gonna have fun with this beauty.


----------



## TheKindred (Oct 6, 2012)

Damn fine Prestige.

That last pic though... Doesn't it hurt to do that in those jeans?


----------



## Imalwayscold (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a fine looking axe you have there sir!


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 6, 2012)

Mucho mucho nice pickup covers mate! happy ngd!


----------



## GTailly (Oct 6, 2012)

omnom.


----------



## mgh (Oct 6, 2012)

nice slippers....
















oh,nice guitar too!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 6, 2012)

I would like this please.


----------



## Watty (Oct 6, 2012)

TheKindred said:


> That last pic though... Doesn't it hurt to do that in those jeans?



Can't imagine it would hurt any more or less than his ears do. He should buy the new blue iPod so that it'll be the same color from his ears down through the cord to the player.

Nice guitar though...


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 6, 2012)

to be honest, it's not my style. i think the natural wood finish on the rga prestiges are beautiful.

it's still nice, don't get me wrong, but it's not my style.

what gauge strings are you using


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 6, 2012)

Just in case anyone's curious, I've got a bkp aftermath bridge and dimarzio liquifire in the neck.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2012)

GRIZ said:


> to be honest, it's not my style. i think the natural wood finish on the rga prestiges are beautiful.
> 
> it's still nice, don't get me wrong, but it's not my style.
> 
> what gauge strings are you using



Good thing he didn't buy it for you then, ...


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 6, 2012)

Is that you can kill sticker a band sticker or something? Because I think I was that on someone elses guitar too.


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 6, 2012)

tones, the guy who I traded with to acquire this original guitar, puts it on all his cavities


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh ok, that's whos guitar I saw it on I think.


----------



## Philligan (Oct 6, 2012)

Watty said:


> Can't imagine it would hurt any more or less than his ears do.



I get this all the time  it doesn't hurt at all, it's no different than normal earrings 

Anyway, that was one of my favourite Ibanezes to begin with, and it looks killer now  I would buy that.


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 6, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Good thing he didn't buy it for you then, ...



i said it was nice dude, he did an awesome job.

i just like natural wood finishes and am entitled to my opinion, as is everyone else.


----------



## Atomshipped (Oct 6, 2012)

those... pickup... covers. 
/faint


----------



## Curt (Oct 6, 2012)

Yay for white guitars!


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Oct 6, 2012)

CJ, I had my doubts when you said you would add pink sparkles, but my god this thing turned out great. NOW LET ME PLAY IT AT SCHOOL!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh man, that thing is gorgeous. HNGD!


----------



## potatohead (Oct 7, 2012)

where can I get those jeans?


----------



## noobstix (Oct 7, 2012)

finally! yes yes yes a thousand times yes!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 7, 2012)

Are they your mums shoes?


----------



## Fluxx (Oct 7, 2012)

Dude, seriously love this guitar! The pearl white looks phenominal. 
Out of curiosity, is a schaller 456 a retrofit onto the bridge posts on this guitar? I think this would set this off, imo. Regardless, you've done a great job with this one dude!


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 7, 2012)

damn man i think this is one of the nicest 121's i've seen!


----------



## Doombreed (Oct 7, 2012)

Love the old rga121/321s and you have done a great job refinishing it! HNRGD!

When I see those 'earrings' though I always think they are for keeping spare KF o-rings and centering rings handy.  Stupid work...


----------



## Tyler (Oct 7, 2012)

That looks incredible! Seriously they should make it like that


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn. That looks incredible. 

HNGD!


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Oct 7, 2012)

the noise i made when i saw this...






corresponds with this. that is a beautiful instrument sir


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn, this proves my theory that the RGA121 shouldve been white  Mine is the same as yours was when it was unfinished


----------



## kamello (Oct 7, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Just in case anyone's curious, I've got a bkp aftermath bridge and dimarzio liquifire in the neck.




the guitar is a beauty, and man, how do you got the pickup cover for the liquifire? is sick


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 7, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


>





Nice job though dude, I normally dislike how fixed-bridge Ibanezes look but that one is absolutely killer.


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice finish. I bet it looks amazing in person!


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 7, 2012)

kamello said:


> the guitar is a beauty, and man, how do you got the pickup cover for the liquifire? is sick




What I did, was buy y
The pickups uncovered, bought dimarzio 12 pole covers off eBay, the bkp didn't fit at first so I widened the holes and then took a metal pan, bout 5 inches deep. Stood the covers up in all directions, and filled the pan with gasoline and lit in on fire. Repeated like 4 times.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 7, 2012)

That turned out amazing! And nice TOMS.


----------



## kruneh (Oct 7, 2012)

Very cool, looks great with the fixed bridge.
Finish and hardware on the body looks great together too, nice touch


----------



## Philligan (Oct 7, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> What I did, was buy y
> The pickups uncovered, bought dimarzio 12 pole covers off eBay, the bkp didn't fit at first so I widened the holes and then took a metal pan, bout 5 inches deep. Stood the covers up in all directions, and filled the pan with gasoline and lit in on fire. Repeated like 4 times.


 
Good to know  I love those covers, and now I don't have to get Aftermaths or Warpigs to get that look


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2012)

MikeH said:


> That turned out amazing! And nice TOMS.



What do you mean, the 121 has a Gibraltar? 



Spoiler



L. O. L.


----------



## AJD000M (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks awesome, I wish they would still make a lot of the prestiges with the natural, or stained headstocks. Early 2000's was the year for all that stuff. Wish they would bring it back


----------



## Rook (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going for a similar aesthetic on my brj, nice!

Why when MFB typed lol did it come out green?


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 7, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I'm going for a similar aesthetic on my brj, nice!
> 
> Why when MFB typed lol did it come out green?



Satan.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 7, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> Satan.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 7, 2012)

Never knew SS.org had so many fashion police 

Nice work, OP. Looks killer with those pup covers.


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 8, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I would like this please.





Unless you've got Washburn wm526, she stays with me. Haha


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 8, 2012)

MFB said:


> What do you mean, the 121 has a Gibraltar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toms are the brand of my shoes ha


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 8, 2012)

killer!


----------



## Curt (Oct 9, 2012)

Ibanez seriously needs to take notes. 

I keep coming back to this thread. #DATWHITE


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2012)

What I envisioned when I started this site:







How it turned out:










































Nice guitar.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks slick!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 5, 2012)

Sweet guitar, but how do you still have functioning nuts after wearing those pants?


----------



## gunch (Nov 5, 2012)

Ibanez NEEDS to reinstate this model with solid colors.

They need to. No buts about it.


----------



## thedownside (Nov 5, 2012)

Chris said:


> What I envisioned when I started this site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and we hold you responsible


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 5, 2012)

You envisioned chuck using the site after his death? What a shame.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 5, 2012)

Wait...

You envisioned a dude without a shirt and it turned out a dude with a shirt?

weird...


----------



## rekab (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm thinking Chris was just hoping for less duck lips and more br00tz?


----------



## rekab (Nov 6, 2012)

And to be fair/on topic.. I do love that guitar

Now the pants... Sure is a nice guitar


----------



## LCantera (Mar 7, 2013)

Fluxx said:


> Dude, seriously love this guitar! The pearl white looks phenominal.
> Out of curiosity, is a schaller 456 a retrofit onto the bridge posts on this guitar? I think this would set this off, imo. Regardless, you've done a great job with this one dude!



Yeap, it actually does, and it´s not a bad idea at all considering the stock Ibanez bridge is an absolute crap, it will start to wear down in a couple of weaks... Here is my axe, at least how it looked a few months ago


----------

